# Is my anubia about to flower?



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi everyone. This might be a new leaf, but I'm wondering if it's flowering? It's an anubia barteri var nana. Do they flower underwater? Incidentally, that's the best photo of a zebra danio I've ever taken and I wasn't even trying  The buggers never keep still.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gramazing,

Yep, that is a flower stalk. Typically the stalk does not go all the way to the surface like aponogetons but it will flower above the leaves under water!!


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

That's so cool! I'm guessing though that in nature flowering under water doesn't work and my anubia is hoping that the surface is closer than it really is - or it would be hoping if it had a brain to hope with.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats on the Anubias flower!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Yay! Healthy plants=healthy flowers!


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

I remember seeing a thread here on how to pollenate Anubias. very tricky. 

Congrats on the spathe though


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WeedCali,

Must be difficult to keep the bees underwater! LOL!


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

ive been wondering about them flowering
anyone know anything about the pollination process? does it have to be emersed?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ive been wondering about them flowering
> anyone know anything about the pollination process? does it have to be emersed?


very healthy looking plant!! congrats

there is a guy who posted about his anubias collection in the photography section that talks a little on how he pollinates them


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a photo from today.










And a close up:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Gramazing,

Pretty cool huh?!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pxs of your flower. You gotta love it.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

THIS is the thread im thinking of. Its really cool!


----------

